# Water storage in empty soda bottles



## CapnJack

Thoughts? One of the very few luxuries I afford myself is soda in the glass bottles, because, well, it just tastes better that way. But my reuse-recycle senses got tingling. Why not clean/reuse the empties and fill with filtered water, recap and store as single-serve drinking water? I figure glass is ok for long term storage as opposed to plastic bottles.


----------



## LincTex

I use plastic, too! 
They are just fine because I keep them out of the sunlight.

I use glass containers for things that I feel need more protection that plastic can offer. It's just that finding good caps, lids and covers that seal well can sometimes be an issue.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

re-capping is the question .... if you are into wine making and have the tooling & supplies .... OK .... otherwise it's just not worth it


----------



## nightwing

water is water but do purify it first unless it is sealed with pressure 
it can get germ riddled long term but that is true of an water supply 
draining hot water heaters attic lines old wells all need to be considered suspect and handled like lake water


----------



## readytogo

*Proper water storage for the long run*

http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/emergency/safe_water/personal.html#containers

hope this helps.


----------



## BillS

You need to have a few drops of bleach in the bottles to keep bacteria levels down. It would be difficult to store much water in soda bottles.

We bought about 1500 one-gallon water jugs over a period of months. Then stored them in our basement. We put them 5 layers high using 10" cinder blocks and 3/4" plywood. Each tower holds 512 jugs. The water and the plastic jugs last indefinitely.


----------



## crabapple

I think plastic has a usage date, some say 3 times, other 10 times.
Would stainless steel be good, I know it cost more then other container.

here is a link on salt water most of us did this in High school.
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...c=2&sigr=11alo9moj&sigt=11c3go0ac&age=0&&tt=b


----------



## LincTex

BillS said:


> We bought about 1500 one-gallon water jugs ... The water and the plastic jugs last indefinitely.


Check on them from time to time, I have had those 1 gallon jugs leak on the seams.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

They are obviously food grade and clear plastic heavy walls will last a longer. The Eco bottles used by many of the water vendors tend to have far too thin a wall and the plastic degrades way too fast. It is certainly an economical way to store water. Our problem is we stopped drinking sodas for health reasons.


----------



## weedygarden

Brewers and home soda makers use cappers and caps such as these:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...efix=bottle+capp,aps&rh=i:aps,k:bottle capper

Wouldn't this work to cap these bottles?

Wine bottles are a frequent freebie on my local craigslist. I have thought about using them to store water. The challenges include getting new corks (not that difficult) and that they are heavy and take up space. I wouldn't want to bug out with a few wine bottles of water in my bag.

Also, I am going back to a couple water threads. Grimm uses any empty glass jar, fills it with boiling water and putting on the lid. I think this is a great idea. I have just not done it yet! I don't know what I am waiting for!


----------



## Woody

I use a lot of green, 2-liter soda bottles for water storage. Just checked and they have a "1" in the recycling triangle.

I keep a dozen by the shower. Ever had the water stop while you were soaped up in the shower and had no way to at least rinse the soap from your face? I did, ONCE.

I keep 5 to 8, 2-liter bottles in the car, behind the drivers seat. Some (test group) have gone through three years sitting there with minimal taste difference. I have no garage and park in the gravel drive, they have frozen and been through summers. Did I check them for pathogens? No, just sipped then replaced. I do an annual refill in the spring now.

I have three in there I rotate though all the time. One, I have used for at least five years now, as my 'walking bottle'. I have a 1/4" nylon rope 'strap/handle' on it for carrying or attaching to me. When I take the puppy out I refill it from one of the other two; 1/3 liter, 1/2 liter, 1 liter. fill it... Depending on the conditions and how long I expect the adventure to last. It has held up great! Thinking back... It was October 2008 I first put it in the car, that is when I bought the Yaris. Cut and peeled the soda label of it, big "W" on the side and cap in black sharpe. The side one is long gone, the cap one is still pretty good. It has not been babied either! We are talking outings with a Labrador retriever puppy at lakes, woods, streams, beachs... in NC. It has gone on just about every one of our outings since, it IS my water bottle. It has been tossed down (every time usually) 'fetched', taken swimming, rolled around, granite, clay, sand, gravel, woods... It is scratched up and beaten, but does not leak and the cap still holds tight. I would say they are DEFINATELY durable.

I also have a bunch, filled and stacked in a dark closet inside. I just tasted one and it seemed fine. Not sure how long they have been in there but at least a few years now. This is using my well water, tested two years ago and only had a high iron content, from the well casing.


----------



## weedygarden

Woody, what a great idea, to tie a rope around the neck to be able to carry it easier.

More than a decade ago we went to southern California to visit family and friends and to go to some of the amusement parks. Carrying a bottle of water around was a challenge. Having some sort of strap to help carry it so it does not have to be in your hand was something I really sought after then. 

If we were to be in a situation where we had to walk for hours or days, one of two bottles hanging on a rope would be better than having to hold onto them.


----------



## tsrwivey

BillS said:


> We bought about 1500 one-gallon water jugs over a period of months. Then stored them in our basement. We put them 5 layers high using 10" cinder blocks and 3/4" plywood. Each tower holds 512 jugs. The water and the plastic jugs last indefinitely.


We've had no luck out of those whatsoever. We've not had one last over 2years, even in our climate-controlled house.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> We've had no luck out of those whatsoever. We've not had one last over 2years, even in our climate-controlled house.


Mine have been "hit-and-miss"... 
some don't even make it one year, 
some last over 2 years.

Regardless - I don't trust the "milk jug" style 1 gallon jugs at all.
.
.


----------



## weedygarden

LincTex said:


> Mine have been "hit-and-miss"...
> some don't even make it one year,
> some last over 2 years.
> 
> Regardless - I don't trust the "milk jug" style 1 gallon jugs at all.
> .
> .


Sometimes in my garden, I use gallon milk jugs for watering. I make a couple small holes, fill them up and set them where they can do a slow drip. This spring when I was working in the yard I had to pick up pieces of milk jugs left from these jugs that I failed to gather before winter.


----------



## swinneyswitch

*Blue barrels for water*

 My brother in law has stored water in those blue food grade 55 gallon water barrels for about 1 year now and recently opened one up to see how it was working. The water tasted so much like plastic they couldn't drink it. Bottles were purchased from Walmart. Is there any hope for these. Have any others experienced this. They were so disheartened.


----------



## weedygarden

swinneyswitch said:


> My brother in law has stored water in those blue food grade 55 gallon water barrels for about 1 year now and recently opened one up to see how it was working. The water tasted so much like plastic they couldn't drink it. Bottles were purchased from Walmart. Is there any hope for these. Have any others experienced this. They were so disheartened.


I wonder if they were new when they got them? The plastic taste may get better if they get emptied and refilled a few times.

I have long been concerned about water stored in plastic tasting like plastic. One of the reasons I considered wine bottles for water storage was this. They are free all the time in my area. They take some work to clean up and wash, but could be a good bet in the long run.

My daughter is refusing plastic as much as possible in her life. No plastic water bottles, no plastic food storage containers, no plastic dishes, cups, or utensils. She purged her kitchen of plastic.

Sooner or later, we are probably going to hear how bad plastic is for us. It has been wonderfully convenient.


----------



## JayJay

weedygarden said:


> I wonder if they were new when they got them? The plastic taste may get better if they get emptied and refilled a few times.
> 
> I have long been concerned about water stored in plastic tasting like plastic. One of the reasons I considered wine bottles for water storage was this. They are free all the time in my area. They take some work to clean up and wash, but could be a good bet in the long run.
> 
> My daughter is refusing plastic as much as possible in her life. No plastic water bottles, no plastic food storage containers, no plastic dishes, cups, or utensils. She purged her kitchen of plastic.
> 
> Sooner or later, we are probably going to hear how bad plastic is for us. It has been wonderfully convenient.


Wow--at first read I thought the topic was the blue 30 gallon drums..I know I opened one drum after 2 years--pristine clear and if I had to, I would have drank it.
I am so pleased with these drums @ 10/$100.

I too am trying to go all glass, esp. the microwave when desperate and use it.


----------



## crabapple

City water should keep for months???
How about well water in a large tank, how long will it stay clean & potable?
How to keep it clean & potable?


----------



## Dakine

city water should go about 6 months if I remember right from when I did a bunch of looking into it some few years ago. I started with plastic 2L bottles too, but eventually that was such a hassle draining and refilling I went to large 55gal blue barrels.

They are $18 each here, used food grade, if you buy 2 or more at a time. I expect there will be a taste to the water, but as was discussed in a water filter thread a couple of months ago, I have a variety of filtration options, including boiling and if there's no tap water, or unsafe tap water, I'll just hold my nose and drink it. Eliminate or reduce the sense of smell tainting the "taste" and you'll have an easier time with it, as long as it's safe to drink, thats the main concern.

Try emptying and refilling 100 of those soda bottles compared to using a siphon and hose to empty and then refill one of those 55gal jugs and you'll be sold!


----------



## Woody

I have a number of 15 to 60 gallon blue, food grade barrels also. The only ones I had a taste issue with were the ones that held pickles. That vinegar taste I could not get rid of!

ANY 'food grade' barrel I have gotten I give the baking soda treatment before using. First rinse the barrel with water. Stick you nose in and give it a good sniff. Then dump a box of BS in and some water to make a loose paste. Use a regular sponge and work the slurry around inside the barrel. Leave for a day. Stick your nose in and give a good sniff. If it has even a slight smell, rinse and repeat with a new box of BS. If no smell, re-work the BS around and leave for a day... or so. Rinse and ready to use.

If one did develop a plastic taste, I would just use it for cleaning water, not drinking.

As far as size, I like the 30 gallon and some white ones I have, 9 or 10 gallon. A 55 or 60 gallon barrel is where it is for life. The smaller barrel you can move if necessary or even drain a little and move your self. Also fits well on a part of the kitchen counter. The small ones are very portable.

As an added note for distribution... Remember to have a few 5-gallon pails on hand too. 1/2" bulkhead fitting, 1/2" ID clear plastic tube, 1/2" ID shutoff valve and 3/8" threaded hooks. Drill and install the hooks over the sink, bathroom sink, shower... Couple gallons of water in the pail, hoist it up onto the hook. Gravity feed water supply. With hot water added and some practice, you should get two showers out of a bucket, or one really nice long one. And you can use those pesky 2-liter bottles to top them off!


----------



## crabapple

Dakine said:


> city water should go about 6 months if I remember right from when I did a bunch of looking into it some few years ago. I started with plastic 2L bottles too, but eventually that was such a hassle draining and refilling I went to large 55gal blue barrels.
> 
> They are $18 each here, used food grade, if you buy 2 or more at a time. I expect there will be a taste to the water, but as was discussed in a water filter thread a couple of months ago, I have a variety of filtration options, including boiling and if there's no tap water, or unsafe tap water, I'll just hold my nose and drink it. Eliminate or reduce the sense of smell tainting the "taste" and you'll have an easier time with it, as long as it's safe to drink, thats the main concern.
> 
> Try emptying and refilling 100 of those soda bottles compared to using a siphon and hose to empty and then refill one of those 55gal jugs and you'll be sold!


Thanks.
I can get food grade 30 gallon drums, non food grade(soap,acid or oil)55 gallon drums & 5 gallon buckets that are food grade for free.
If you/anyone on PS is pasting though Columbia,S.C., let me know & I will try to get you some of the drums for FREE.
I was told the soap drums can be washed out & used for food grade.
I have cut them in half to make pot out of them & the hosta lived in them with no problems.


----------



## Caribou

crabapple said:


> City water should keep for months???
> How about well water in a large tank, how long will it stay clean & potable?
> How to keep it clean & potable?


Keep it out of the sun. This means that a black tank will fare better than a translucent tank.

Our tanks are filled by rain catchment so when it rains we add water and when the toilet flushes we use water. A constant flow in and out works well for us.

We bleach our cistern about once a year. A quarter cup of bleach in 5,000 gallons makes the water unpalatable, to me, for a few days. I prefer half of that. Either that or bleach the tank just before a trip so it has time to evaporate before you get back. Once or twice a year when the tank is low we will order a truck load of "city water". That bleaches the tank without the strong taste/smell.


----------



## weedygarden

I agree that emptying the soda bottles and refilling them is a pain in the backside. I have water stored in many different kinds of containers.

We had a 5 gallon water bottle, the kind you get for a water cooler. I got a free cooler from a craigslist ad and have added some bottles that will work with the cooler. I don't necessarily need it to cool my water, just to dispense it. They are not all 5 gallon water bottles, some are 4 and maybe even a little less. Buying water in these bottles is not the cheapest way to go, but if I have a couple empty 5 gallon bottles, I can empty my other water into one of these, either from a larger container, or several smaller ones and have an easier way of dispensing it for use.


----------



## Caribou

weedygarden said:


> I agree that emptying the soda bottles and refilling them is a pain in the backside. I have water stored in many different kinds of containers.
> 
> We had a 5 gallon water bottle, the kind you get for a water cooler. I got a free cooler from a craigslist ad and have added some bottles that will work with the cooler. I don't necessarily need it to cool my water, just to dispense it. They are not all 5 gallon water bottles, some are 4 and maybe even a little less. Buying water in these bottles is not the cheapest way to go, but if I have a couple empty 5 gallon bottles, I can empty my other water into one of these, either from a larger container, or several smaller ones and have an easier way of dispensing it for use.


Using a Berkey or similar filter to fill these bottles would be a great way to dispense potable water. The filtered water should also keep a bit longer.


----------



## myrtle55

My 55 and 60 gal barrels are brown and black, respectively and I have them piped to fill up several from one downpour area. We have drank? The water straight from them before, taste was great and clear as can be. Only sips mind you as I plan on treating it or filtering it again if we need it for food/ thirst..and all of mine have a spigot on the bottom with a hose connection


----------



## myrtle55

But these are 45 and 55 bucks each, not cheap


----------



## readytogo

*Water storage containers are not the only problem*

How safe is your water?,are you going to a city water source for your water?,are you adding chemicals to the water yourself?,is there a proper storage area for this water,like no sun light,or changes in temperature?.There are many variables in water or food storage for that matter,proper rotation is one key in long term storage just like how was the product prepared for storage.The best way to store water is in a constant circulating system or commercial seal containers.
https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...fCIqcyATCjoGgBA&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## Caribou

myrtle55 said:


> My 55 and 60 gal barrels are brown and black, respectively and I have them piped to fill up several from one downpour area. We have drank? The water straight from them before, taste was great and clear as can be. Only sips mind you as I plan on treating it or filtering it again if we need it for food/ thirst..and all of mine have a spigot on the bottom with a hose connection


Let me start by saying that there is absolutely nothing wrong with filtering rain water. I just don't understand why there is any advantage. I call it God distilled water and unless you have birds roosting on your roof or reason to believe that chemicals are settling on you roof I just don't see the need. I've been drinking, cooking with, showering with and washing with rain water for over fifty years.


----------



## kyredneck

LincTex said:


> I use plastic, too!
> They are just fine because I keep them out of the sunlight.
> 
> I use glass containers for things that I feel need more protection that plastic can offer. It's just that finding good caps, lids and covers that seal well can sometimes be an issue.





Caribou said:


> Keep it out of the sun....


FWIW: "SODIS - Safe drinking water in 6 hours

Solar water disinfection - the SODIS method - is a simple procedure to disinfect drinking water. Contaminated water is filled in a transparent PET-bottle or glass bottle and exposed to the sun for 6 hours. During this time, the UV-radiation of the sun kills diarrhoea-causing pathogens...."

IOW, UV rays from the sun can be your friend in sterilizing the water.



> We bleach our cistern about once a year. A quarter cup of bleach in 5,000 gallons makes the water unpalatable, to me, for a few days. I prefer half of that. Either that or bleach the tank just before a trip so it has time to evaporate before you get back. Once or twice a year when the tank is low we will order a truck load of "city water". That bleaches the tank without the strong taste/smell.


I built an 11,000 gallon cistern in 1988, catch water from the roof, and early on tried bleach to 'purify' it for human consumption, and like you, totally unhappy with the result. I don't chlorinate anymore. Basically the cistern is big enough that we catch the cold winter rains and divert the warm rain to our 'garden watering tank' and generally do just fine with that, BUT, all the water does go through a gravity filter made from a 33 gal zinc garbage can filled w/different grades of filtering rock/gravel/sand before entering the cistern. IOW, the water is COLD and clean of particles before entering the cistern. We drink this water right from the tap year round with no chlorination and have done so for going on 35 years with no problems, in fact we're pretty darn healthy.

First photo is the filter BEFORE I piped the diverted water out to the garden tank.


----------



## Dakine

Caribou said:


> Let me start by saying that there is absolutely nothing wrong with filtering rain water. I just don't understand why there is any advantage. I call it God distilled water and unless you have birds roosting on your roof or reason to believe that chemicals are settling on you roof I just don't see the need. I've been drinking, cooking with, showering with and washing with rain water for over fifty years.


the planes, turbo props and jets, both fly directly overhead or within 1/2mile of my place. I have never tested roof rain water catchment but I would not be surprised in the least to find out there's some residual exhaust on the roof.


----------



## kyredneck

Caribou said:


> Let me start by saying that there is absolutely nothing wrong with filtering rain water. I just don't understand why there is any advantage....


...and this is where we disagree, adequate filtering removes those organic particles from the rainwater that can set up anaerobic [septic] conditions in the cistern.



> ...I call it God distilled water and unless you have birds roosting on your roof or reason to believe that chemicals are settling on you roof I just don't see the need. I've been drinking, cooking with, showering with and washing with rain water for over fifty years.


...a little bird poop never hurt anybody, it strengthens your immune system LOL!


----------



## Caribou

kyredneck said:


> FWIW: "SODIS - Safe drinking water in 6 hours


Yes, SODIS is an excellent way to kill bacteria and virus over the short term. Over the long term light helps algae grow. Remember the dead pond or bird bath that is growing green slime?

Your constant use and refilling is excellent and has been central in the water storage plan of my family of over half a century. Much like stored gasoline going bad the constant use and refilling of the tank in your car assures good fuel.


----------



## kyredneck

Soft rainwater good to wash your clothes and hair and it doesn't build up calcium or minerals in your HW tank or anything else. 

During the drought of 88 our dug well went dry. I was faced with the dilemma, do I drill a deep well or build a cistern? 

I followed a geologist's advice and questioned all my neighbors who had deep wells and cisterns. 

Deep wells around in this locale have strong sulfur water. 

The two main complaints I got about cisterns were they wished they had built them bigger to hold more water, and, the quake of 1980 had cracked many cisterns in the area.

So, I built a large (11,000 gal) capacity cistern with earthquake resistant steel re-enforced concrete walls (actually I built it like a bank vault). 

I piped all the roof water to a filter made from a 33 gal HD galvanized garbage can filled with filter medium and the system works like a charm. We basically live like city people. In fact, we now have 'city water' available to us but I declined to hook up to it because I simply don't need it nor do I want another monthly bill.

Since our girls grew up and moved out/married off water usage went waaaaay down, and that's the main reason why I'm able to concentrate on catching the winter rains and divert the warm rain for the garden now.


----------



## Sscales

So I thought u couldn't reuse water bottles in the fridge? Drink,refill, drink and repeat? Am I wrong?


----------



## weedygarden

Sscames said:


> So I thought u couldn't reuse water bottles in the fridge? Drink,refill, drink and repeat? Am I wrong?


I am not sure what you mean? Using more words is acceptable and encouraged. It adds clarity in communication. Your limitation of words leaves readers wondering what you mean. I would also encourage you to read what you have written before you post it and ask yourself, "Does this make sense?" It is not that we are all published writers, but for the sake of communication and respect to others, being clear is important. Look at how much more I wrote in trying to understand what you are asking than what you originally wrote as an example.



Sscames said:


> So I thought u couldn't reuse water bottles in the fridge? ?


 Are you saying it is not good to reuse plastic water bottles that we can buy by the case of 24? I am not sure what you mean by "in the fridge"? Is that where you find your bottled water when you want a drink?



Sscames said:


> Drink, refill, drink and repeat? Am I wrong?


 Are you asking if this is what we should do or are you currently doing this and looking for verification that this is the correct thing to do?

There is information out there that says the water bottles that come in the case of 24 is not the best to use repeatedly. You can google that question and get the answer. Some people do not want any of those bottles, new or used. Others use them all the time. I believe it is a personal preference.


----------



## LincTex

Dakine said:


> the planes, turbo props and jets, both fly directly overhead or within 1/2mile of my place. I have never tested roof rain water catchment but I would not be surprised in the least to find out there's some residual exhaust on the roof.


You'll have far more soot from diesel trucks in your area leaving carbon bits on your roof than any aircraft.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Fer the original post, yup, ya can store water in em. Wash well, sanitize, refill with a chlorine treated water an recap. Caps an cappers can be bought fer a reasonable price at any beer makin place. Store in a cool dark an dry place. Life expectancy a water store like this? How long ya gonna live? What will happen ta long term water be that it'll turn "flat". That means that the oxygen has gone outa the water. Easy ta fix, pour from one clean container ta another ta add it back in. Only other thin ya need ta watch out fer would be algae er such. What I would do with long term water be ta either filter it er boil it (er both) an it'll be just fine. Ya would be startin out with a much better product then say outa the pond er stream.

Now, I store water in cleaned an sanitized 2 liter soda bottles. Easy ta handle an easy ta store as ya can tuck em away anywhere ya gotta spot. They'll keep a very long while. I also put water in jars ta finish fillin the canner. These become sterilized water what ya can drink er use fer wound care and such. Then I got 55 gallon food grade drums. These was cleaned with soap an water, sanitized with bleach an filled with chlorinated water. Sealed an stored in a cool, dark an dry environment. These won't be touched till the water be needed an it'll be filtered an or boiled before use.

Our newest edition ta water will be the many barrels were hookin up fer rainwater collection. Most a it will be used on the garden, but could be put ta use fer drinkin water if needed. The system will have a bypass that will allow the first several gallons a water to bypass collection to aid in keepin dirt, bird droppins er what ever else be on the roof to flush itself off before goin inta the barrels.

So, yup, store water in them soda bottles ifin ya wanna, only thin I see is they be a bit heavy an take a little time ta fill. Ifin that don't bother ya, I'd do it!

PS: the reason glass isn't recommended be cause in earthquake country it'll break (or in general). I can live with that.


----------



## goshengirl

weedygarden said:


> I am not sure what you mean? Using more words is acceptable and encouraged. It adds clarity in communication. Your limitation of words leaves readers wondering what you mean. I would also encourage you to read what you have written before you post it and ask yourself, "Does this make sense?" It is not that we are all published writers, but for the sake of communication and respect to others, being clear is important. Look at how much more I wrote in trying to understand what you are asking than what you originally wrote as an example.
> 
> Are you saying it is not good to reuse plastic water bottles that we can buy by the case of 24? I am not sure what you mean by "in the fridge"? Is that where you find your bottled water when you want a drink?
> 
> Are you asking if this is what we should do or are you currently doing this and looking for verification that this is the correct thing to do?
> 
> There is information out there that says the water bottles that come in the case of 24 is not the best to use repeatedly. You can google that question and get the answer. Some people do not want any of those bottles, new or used. Others use them all the time. I believe it is a personal preference.


I would have loved to see you in the classroom.  Only a teacher has this gift.


----------



## weedygarden

goshengirl said:


> I would have loved to see you in the classroom.  Only a teacher has this gift.


Thank you!

I am not the brightest bulb but sometimes I actually feel pain when I read some writing. I hope it did not sound condescending, because no one needs that here. It actually was exactly how I would have processed it with a student.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yall must getta migraine readin my posts then eh?


----------



## goshengirl

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yall must getta migraine readin my posts then eh?


Nope, no migraines. I just have to slow down my reading and add an accent - then it all makes sense.


----------

